# Travel Destinations > Europe >  Quels sports est-il préférable de faire après 30 ans ?

## Jsserti

Pourquoi s'attacher à l'âge, les amis ? Une personne est jeune d'âme, pas de corps. Si son âme est jeune, alors son corps sera toujours sain et fort. Par conséquent, le sport le plus important pour nous tous est la bonne humeur et la réduction du niveau de stress au minimum. Et le sport dans sa manifestation directe doit être choisi en fonction des intérêts. Par exemple, pour moi jouer à la roulette en ligne sur blackjackdoc.fr/roulette-en-ligne.htm  est aussi un super sport. Je crois que lorsque le cerveau fonctionne, c'est aussi un entraînement très sérieux.

----------


## Christopher Lynch

tnx u for info :Smile:

----------

